# Any ladies interested in Annick Goutal La Violette, RO



## ladybugz07 (Mar 15, 2005)

Okay, I received a letter from the nederlands boutique yesterday regarding the LE 2001 La Violette... It seems that they are going to rerelease it in limited quantities to select markets. Just thought you'd like to know!  :0   I've been searching for this one desperately for a few years and may finally be able to get my hands on it!!!


----------



## Miss_C (Mar 15, 2005)

Thank's to let us know!!! I have the buy a last one before it's too late!!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 16, 2005)

cool, where is that in the netherlands?


----------



## ladybugz07 (Mar 23, 2005)

Rotterdam, I believe...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

Woohoo!  Looks like Annick Goutal is releasing this to Saks again for the season...


----------

